
Coinbase changes conversion fee calculation - charlieegan3
https://support.coinbase.com/customer/portal/articles/2109597-buy-sell-bank-transfer-fees
======
charlieegan3
This is what's changed on the fee support page:
[https://gist.github.com/charlieegan3/dc7d3ee49d8a2b8c16d02fe...](https://gist.github.com/charlieegan3/dc7d3ee49d8a2b8c16d02fe1970e07ea/revisions?short_path=784fffb#diff-784fffb7aa2d728cf4e4cbda54fadc11)
(Comparing today against the 29th of April.)

A simple example is that buying £1 of BTC used to cost me £1.02, now it costs
£1.76.

